# rear window reveal clip for 66 Lemans



## Thomas S (Apr 19, 2017)

I had to replace the filler panel and rebuild the sail panels on my 66 lemans and now its time to replace the window. The question I have is about the reveal clips. Does the rear need the large clip or the smaller clips. I bought the replacement clips and there are 8 of the larger clips and about 20 smaller clips. Some pictures with the clip in place would be helpful.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Larger/taller clips for the rear reveal moldings


----------

